# Milky Way eats Galaxy



## Brian G Turner (Sep 27, 2003)

This is a little big story.

Little, because it's only a news item on the BBC website. 

Big, because the implications are profound. This touches on a range of inter-connected issues, from the Nemesis theory to mass extinctions. 

It's partly worrying, because science is slowly but surely catching up on some profound new theories I developed in 1997 - which are very firmly in "Emperor". Hopefully I'll be published with it before popular science catches up. 

Anyway, I promise you this: the significant of the article is quite profound. Even if you don't see it yet, remember where you first read it. 

Here it is:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3142582.stm



> *'Alien' stars invade Milky Way*
> 
> Thousands of stars stripped from a nearby dwarf galaxy are streaming through our own Milky Way, according to astronomers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2003)

OMG...I exist in an evil galaxy that is tearing apart another named for my birth constellation.....whatever could it all mean!??!?!?

Does this make me somehow responsible?!??!?

Will there be a backlash from centaurs?!!!???

Will Mona find true love with Eric, the handsome astronomer?!?!!?

Tune in tomorrow for the exciting answers on "When Galaxies Collide".


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 27, 2003)

This is fascinating.  Kind of makes me laugh at the astronomers, though.



> "Astronomers used to view galaxy formation as an event that happened in the distant past," says David Spergel, a professor of astrophysics at Princeton University, US, after viewing the new findings. "These observations reinforce the idea that galaxy formation is not an event, but an ongoing process."


Well, duh!  Didn't any of these guys ever take geology?  If the earth is a dynamic system - which it is, with plate tectonics continually remaking the face of the earth, even if at a slow rate - why wouldn't it ever occur to them that the universe is also a dynamic system?  I mean, things do move in the universe, and so wouldn't that mean that sometimes one galaxy would get in the way of another?  We've already seen pictures of other galaxies colliding.  Stands to reason that ours might, as well.  Doesn't it?

And, Gnome...I always knew the whole universe is a giant soap opera.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cool, huh?


----------

